# ASIO Driver Support



## NordicNugz (Jun 25, 2018)

Can we please get an ASIO compatibility update or plugin for OBS?

ASIO is basically the industry standard driver setting for DAW programs,  (Digital Audio Workstation)  and is currently not supported by OBS.

The only option to get OBS to pick up your DAW output is to add another program to route your DAW output through, and that adds a LOT of latency if you're looking to record music while your streaming. 

Thanks for your time!  
-NordicNugz


----------



## Osiris (Jun 25, 2018)

https://github.com/pkviet/obs-asio


----------



## NordicNugz (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for this! 

but the ReadMe for how to install this is WAY complicated and confusing.  Is there a simple way to do this?


----------



## paladzin (Jun 26, 2018)

NordicNugz said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> but the ReadMe for how to install this is WAY complicated and confusing.  Is there a simple way to do this?


github -> up right -> realeses ->download ->install (prebuild limited to 1 device)


----------



## NordicNugz (Jun 28, 2018)

Yeah, that still didn't do anything.  I'm still not sure what I'm actually supposed to do.


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Jul 21, 2018)

Installed the plugin with the exe, added the source "ASIO input", selected what device i wanted in Asio4all, checked which channels(thats the nice thing about asio you can just route channels to where you want) and my mic go picked up. Done! ;D


----------



## gurubuzz (Aug 11, 2018)

n3v3rm1nd said:


> Installed the plugin with the exe, added the source "ASIO input", selected what device i wanted in Asio4all, checked which channels(thats the nice thing about asio you can just route channels to where you want) and my mic go picked up. Done! ;D


Could you post or pm a link to the .exe ?


----------



## pkv (Aug 12, 2018)

https://github.com/pkviet/obs-asio/releases


----------



## kris0725pl (Oct 11, 2018)

i found beter way! Asio Link Pro :) Working with 0s latency. Sound great...if you have sample...relply :)

Asio plugin for OBS is not perfectly. Not route audio from Standalone Vst application but from Hardware. This is totally difference for guitarist player :) If i add on filter vst plugin...i have delay....~10ms or higher.


----------



## NordicNugz (Nov 8, 2018)

kris0725pl said:


> i found beter way! Asio Link Pro :) Working with 0s latency. Sound great...if you have sample...relply :)
> 
> Asio plugin for OBS is not perfectly. Not route audio from Standalone Vst application but from Hardware. This is totally difference for guitarist player :) If i add on filter vst plugin...i have delay....~10ms or higher.



ASIO Link Pro isn't readily available.   Supposedly, it's in some sort of legal licensing limbo.  I've been looking for a version of it for some time now.  If you can tell me where to get a copy, i'd be very appreciative! It's really the only program that would work.


----------



## ToxMox (Nov 8, 2018)

I actually use ASIO Link Pro with the OBS ASIO plugin and it works great. Takes out the extra latency added by outputting to the ASIO LInk WDM devices and can pipe the audio directly into OBS basically.


----------



## melatonein (Nov 19, 2018)

NordicNugz said:


> ASIO Link Pro isn't readily available.   Supposedly, it's in some sort of legal licensing limbo.  I've been looking for a version of it for some time now.  If you can tell me where to get a copy, i'd be very appreciative! It's really the only program that would work.



The GitHub link is the best we can do at the moment. OBS is licensed under the GPL 2.0 and ASIO is a proprietary protocol owned by Steinberg. GPL products often have trouble with licensing existing protocols as all the code of a GPL product must be freely available. The Steinberg's ASIO licensing does not allow the source code to be redistributed therefore GPL 2.0 products are not compatible with ASIO.


----------



## pkv (Nov 19, 2018)

well, as the developer with Andersama of the asio plugin, i can say we're well aware of the licensing issues; the plugin we distribute is fully compatible with GPL v2; the portaudio library it uses is not compiled with steinberg sdk but with a sdk we wrote (in the model of vst 2 open source headers used in audacity and obs)


----------



## khilla2392 (Jul 10, 2019)

So I followed all these instructions and still no audio!!!
 I'm using a Focusrite Scarlette Solo


----------



## pkv (Jul 16, 2019)

khilla2392 said:


> So I followed all these instructions and still no audio!!!
> I'm using a Focusrite Scarlette Solo


Don't hijack threads. Create your own. If you want to be helped, upload logs and explain the issues. Also explain what you want to do (ex capture mike) ... Post also crash logs if there's a crash


----------



## shadow_FIX (Oct 7, 2019)

hi there, i just wanted to express my thanks. it actually took quite a bit of searching to even come up with the part where OBS doesn't support ASIO natively. this plugin literally saved me. thank you!


----------



## Ronald Cz (Feb 28, 2020)

GitHub link does not recognize Focusrite Scarlett18i20 outputs. I can get each input and bring in a microphone but I can not find the 18i20 outputs.


----------



## Phil7789 (Mar 29, 2020)

The ASIO plugin from Github states that only *Inputs* can be captured and *Outputs *cannot be captured in general, so in your case everything is working as expected from the plugin.

But they also wrote down a possible workaround using Reaper: https://github.com/Andersama/obs-asio/wiki/Capturing-mixes
Maybe this can help you. I'll have the same problem when I swap my equipment and don't like it either. Another attempt would be VoiceMeeter, I found some YouTube Video somewhere (ASIO goes to VoiceMeeter and VoiceMeeter to OBS)


----------



## Ronald Cz (Mar 30, 2020)

"The ASIO plugin from Github states that only *Inputs* can be captured " True but I am still hearing a delay with the Github and it's the drivers from Focusrite they agreed it was.

"*Outputs *cannot be captured in general, " Yes the new drivers from Focusrite do show outputs but still working with support, will update this post.


----------



## jimtran93 (Apr 1, 2020)

NordicNugz said:


> ASIO Link Pro isn't readily available.   Supposedly, it's in some sort of legal licensing limbo.  I've been looking for a version of it for some time now.  If you can tell me where to get a copy, i'd be very appreciative! It's really the only program that would work.



It looks like you can now get ASIO Link Pro for "free". From what I've read, the nephew of the developer of the original software said that he might be able to compile a version without the activation check, but someone else decided to make a patcher for it instead. Despite articles saying that the patcher has been blessed/approved by the nephew, I have not seen written proof of this, which keeps the legality of this in limbo still.

Link to the story and the download page:








						Hardware Specific Benchmarking
					

Machine code level software that tells the true story about hardware!




					give.academy
				




I did a TotalVirus scan on both the download for the ASIO Link Pro installer, and the patcher, and it came back 100% clean.


----------



## Paul G (Apr 2, 2020)

The patch did not work for me.  Windoz 10/64 error - "The app did not install correctly - try compatibility mode" - did that - no luck......??


----------



## Paul G (Apr 3, 2020)

Paul G said:


> The patch did not work for me.  Windoz 10/64 error - "The app did not install correctly - try compatibility mode" - did that - no luck......??


I got the patch to work by installing from within the correct folder.


----------



## MikeFloutier (Jun 9, 2020)

I just tried downloading the ASIO plugin from GitHub and although it installed "uninstall" files to the "OBS-studio" folder, it did not seem to download the file that the "patcher" software is looking for in that location


----------



## pkv (Jun 10, 2020)

MikeFloutier said:


> I just tried downloading the ASIO plugin from GitHub and although it installed "uninstall" files to the "OBS-studio" folder, it did not seem to download the file that the "patcher" software is looking for in that location



post an issue on github with log and detailed setup.
It's unclear to me what's your issue.


----------



## wololo (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm looking for ASIO for Mac, some sites like this report that ASIO4All is only for Windows? Is this true?


----------



## germanocarella (Aug 30, 2020)

pkv said:


> https://github.com/pkviet/obs-asio/releases


Hi,
I'm a blind developer and use obs studio with wscreen reader.
I installed obs-asio correctly and it works.
I can select asio in put device and redirect output for monitoring it.
Unfortunately there is a lot latency, probably cause output is redirected to wasapi system instead of asio.
I'm attempting to compile obs-asio with bassasio library, but, I'm not shure this resolve my problem.

I'm using focusrite scarlet 2i2 and edirol ua-101.
Building obs-asio with bassasio is a lot complicated, I must install qt, cmake-gui that is not accessible for blind persons, so, if it's doesn't resolve, I don't build obs-asio for myself.
Germano


----------



## SpuddySpud (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi folks, this REALLY helped me to get ASIO audio from my DAW into OBS:
It works on OBS 26.0.2 and any DAW that supports VST 2.0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxZ3o1aTyPY
Hope this helps!


----------



## davidmcmusic (Oct 27, 2020)

Helloooo. Thanks for the video. It did work but the sound cracks many times while playing. My buffer size is 64 in order to play well. Do you know why it could be that crack sound that sometimes comes??

Thank you again


----------



## eri (Nov 13, 2020)

Good news! Version 3.0 of the plugin was uploaded 10 days ago!
I'm using it with a mic plugged into my Apogee Symphony Desktop and it's working very well so far after following the directions. Pretty simple install.
download link: asio plugin v3.0.0

I also tried the ASIO Link Pro with the patcher also but it was only able to patch the 32bit version??
In general, the ASIO Link Pro interface seems very complicated to use so if anyone has advice or a guide, it'd be appreciated! I am not sure how to run signals from my interface to OBS, or other Assio DAWs to OBS.

For running Ableton into OBS I am going to use Reaper's Restream VST plugin by following the directions from the aforementioned video.

After making all of these changes, I did encounter random muting of output. And I found it was linked to the ASIO Link Pro Driver-- it shows up as ASIOVAD Pro Driver as an output/input device in Windows (probably whenever the Link Pro is opened?) so I changed my Windows Input/Output settings back to my Apogee interface.

Hope this is helpful.

_______________
erosikamusic.com


----------



## Dennis Marston (Dec 4, 2020)

I just installed a Behringer UMC202hd, along with it's driver and the ASIO obs plugin. Presto !
Both input channels on UMC202 setup nicely as separate Audio Devices.  Haven't  fully run it thru it's paces, but so far kudus to the developers. Nice job !!   

I also tried the  ASIO Link Pro install and when I selected the Pro device in OBS, got a total crash.  Any restart yielded an immediate crash.  Had to manually edit  the scenes file in appdata to undo the damage.


----------



## thedigschicago (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi I am very new to all of this, I have completed the steps stated in this thread but have come across another issue.
i have downloaded the bassasio.dill to my program files folder. successfully downloaded v3 of the asio plug in. "ASIO Input" is now visible in my OBS sources and my interface (Tascam 4x4) is visible as US-HR Series ASIO. BUTT! "Device" text is red and although I can see the US-HR Series ASIO in the drop down option for input, it does not allow me to select it. Any ideas on why?? How to fix this? Like I said I am a baby at this, so maybe Im missing something simple! Thanks!!


----------



## pkv (Jan 30, 2021)

@thedigschicago make sure no other app is using your asio device with asio drivers ; asio is exclusive ...
Second thing, it might be that the plugin needs to be updated to support new obs. I haven't checked tbh.


----------



## Elliryc (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello,
I am also very new to all of this, including this forum ;-), but I think I am experiencing the same kind of difficulties as others in this thread.
I have a Zoom H6. I have installed the multitrack driver from Zoom and everything seems OK in Adobe Audition. I can access stereo and mono tracks (see second picture below). However, neither mono nor stereo tracks seems to be avalaible to OBS (see first picture below).

I have installed the ASIO plugin v3. ZOOM H and F series Multi ASIO is available in Device but no tracks are available in OBS Channel.
To my knowledge, no other application is using Zoom H6. If I close OBS and open Adobe Audition, Audition is able to access all mono and stereo tracks.
Log file attached.
Any idea ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## maidstein (Feb 2, 2021)

I have the same hardware (Zoom H6) and nearly the same configuration. 




As you can see it works! But it doesn't if you already use the H6 in any other application. But you say you don't do that. I guess the reason for your problem is in your installation of the ASIO driver plugin. Maybe it's not complete. Did you manually install the bassasio.dll as described here?


----------



## Elliryc (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks to your reply, it became obvious it should be working with the Zoom H6 ! I just needed to figure out why it doesn't for me...

Yes, at first I did the installation by executing _obs-asio-installer_3.0.0.exe_. I got no error, at least that I could be aware of. I also dowloaded BASSASIO, unziped it, got a _bassasio14_ folder in which I found an _x64_ subfolder containing _bassasio.dll_. I copied the _bassasio.dll_ to the _C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit_ folder. And here I am.

After your message, I uninstalled the plugin and deleted the _bassasio.dll_ and started again the installation process without any success. Then, I remembered Paul G saying he succeded in installing the patch from within the correct folder. So I decided to copy the obs-asio installer to the _C:\Program Files\obs-studio\_ folder and I executed it from there. I then copied the _bassasio.dll_ to the right folder... and it worked !

What does it change to execute the installer from within obs-studio folder ? I don't know (maybe someone here has a clue) but it seems it did the trick.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## maidstein (Feb 3, 2021)

Elliryc said:


> Thanks to your reply, it became obvious it should be working with the Zoom H6 ! I just needed to figure out why it doesn't for me...
> 
> Yes, at first I did the installation by executing _obs-asio-installer_3.0.0.exe_. I got no error, at least that I could be aware of. I also dowloaded BASSASIO, unziped it, got a _bassasio14_ folder in which I found an _x64_ subfolder containing _bassasio.dll_. I copied the _bassasio.dll_ to the _C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit_ folder. And here I am.
> 
> ...


Nice that you found out! The first time around, I had the same issues with the plugin's installation location.  It is precisely these details that you keep forgetting. 

The reason why I looked in this thread is because I have drop-outs in the AISO connection with the Zoom H6. No matter how high I set the sampling rate, no matter which ASIO plug-in (2.0.3 or 3.0.0 with bassasio.dll) I use, I always get these random and ugly drop-outs to hear. I was already able to find out that it must have something to do with the CPU load, because only when I run many processes at the same time do I get the drop-outs. Even changing the process priority for OBS in Windows task manager from normal to real time does not change this problem. When I change the process priority, there are suddenly a lot of drop-outs. After 1 to 2 seconds they will decrease again, but they never go away. 

Does anyone have any idea where to start to get rid of the drop-outs?


----------



## EFCA (Feb 6, 2021)

Dennis Marston said:


> I just installed a Behringer UMC202hd, along with it's driver and the ASIO obs plugin. Presto !
> Both input channels on UMC202 setup nicely as separate Audio Devices.  Haven't  fully run it thru its paces, but so far kudos to the developers. Nice job !!


Hi Dennis. Thanks for your post.
I also have the UMC202HD and got everything correctly and nicely installed but I don't see the purpose*.

After setting everything up, my OBS shows only one Stereo Track (with Inputs 1 and 2 in the L and R channels). I need OBS to show two separate mono tracks so I can control and record them separately.
How does your setup show in OBS?
Am I missing something?
Thanks
Miguel







*btw: You can separate the stereo channels into two independent mono tracks in OBS WITHOUT using the ASIO plugin. You only need the Behringer driver and fiddling with the Advanced Audio Properties as shown below.






I'm guessing this plugin is really needed for Audio Interfaces with more than 2 inputs.


----------



## Polyh3dron (Aug 31, 2021)

My issue with this plugin is that I cannot set any ASIO outputs, only inputs. This severely limits ASIO functionality when working with an ASIO device like Dante Virtual Soundcard for instance. I'm able to set a 5.1 surround input, which is great, but then when I want to turn around and monitor in 5.1 by setting an output, I can't do it.


----------



## Polyh3dron (Sep 1, 2021)

Basically, I can't see any way to do a proper dual PC 5.1 or 7.1 surround streaming setup that doesn't involve OBS having a native ASIO driver that allows us to set ASIO outputs. There is no way to set up a 5.1 audio input source with a WDM device.


----------



## Djice (Oct 4, 2021)

Didn't work for me at all unless I am doing something wrong  here


----------



## matutes91 (Oct 14, 2021)

after last Obs upgrade 27.1.3 the ASIO driver has been having issues, please look into it!


----------



## LeonErrante (Nov 6, 2021)

asio 2.15 BETA is out, i using W 11 & ASIO LINK PRO IT WORK´S FREACKING GREAT!!!


----------



## dubnemo (Nov 17, 2021)

LeonErrante said:


> asio 2.15 BETA is out, i using W 11 & ASIO LINK PRO IT WORK´S FREACKING GREAT!!!


Where can I find this?  Will it recognize my ASIO Antelope Goliath digital audio interface?


----------



## dubnemo (Nov 17, 2021)

Releases · Andersama/obs-asio
					

ASIO plugin for OBS-Studio. Contribute to Andersama/obs-asio development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



Found this...


----------



## innerdrum (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks to the info on this thread i found the ASIO plugin and got OBS to capture an ASIO input device using a MAYA 44 USB interface.


----------



## Emul0us (Apr 4, 2022)

Does anyone know if any of the plugins listed throughout this thread will work with an XDJ-XZ? (Pioneer DJ Controller).

The only problem I'm having is getting the FX to come across through output, because that specific part of the controller operates in Hardware mode. Voicemeeter Banana does the trick by rerouting all the sound, but I'm looking to minimize resources/latency while streaming/recording.

I have a Behringer U-Phoria UMC204 hooked up to the controller, but still having trouble without this ASIO plugin. Just looking to see if anyone has any insight before I dive into a wormhole and find out it's not possible.

I'm also using VirtualDJ, so I'm sure some settings need to be configured as well. The below image is what the audio config screen looks like in the program - it is not my setup:






Thanks!


----------



## Emul0us (Apr 4, 2022)

I also found this on VDJ's website to end off the XDJ-XZ documentation. I could possible write some scripts (not familiar, more research) to pass on the effects, but again I'd rather just have some kind of hard line so everything transmits with the least amount of latency. I want this ASIO driver to work!


----------



## Mark Weiss (Sep 3, 2022)

Is the new version 28 able to work natively with ASIO input sources? I am using a third party plugin for ASIO since ASIO stopped being supported in OBS this past spring, and I am concerned that will cease to function if I upgrade.


----------



## Tormy (Sep 4, 2022)

Mark Weiss said:


> Is the new version 28 able to work natively with ASIO input sources? I am using a third party plugin for ASIO since ASIO stopped being supported in OBS this past spring, and I am concerned that will cease to function if I upgrade.


I upgraded today and I was scr..up ... WIn ASIO is not compatible with 28 but I do use ASIO or not sound can be recorded. Why should they drop ASIO support???


----------



## Mark Weiss (Sep 5, 2022)

They dropped support last spring and I could no longer get sound input from my MOTU 896 mk III. Then someone told me there's an ASIO plugin so I got that from Github and I can use MOTU audio inputs again. I don't want to lose my microphone input by upgrading to 28 if ASIO is not supported.


----------



## Paul G (Sep 6, 2022)

Was there any explanation why ASIO is no longer supported?


----------



## thedeadpullshow (Sep 6, 2022)

I need an ASIO plugin for OBS 28 to work.  It broke my isolated microphone feed for closed captioning which I grab of the ASIO channels on my Focusrite 18i20.  I hope there is still ASIO support planned in OBS 28


----------



## thedeadpullshow (Sep 6, 2022)

This might work for OBS 28:  https://github.com/foxx1337/obs-asio/releases/tag/v3.1.2-bassasio


----------



## thedeadpullshow (Sep 6, 2022)

thedeadpullshow said:


> This might work for OBS 28:  https://github.com/foxx1337/obs-asio/releases/tag/v3.1.2-bassasio


Verified this does work in OBS Studio 28 (28.0.1).  I can now access all my ASIO audio channels on my Focusrite 18i20


----------



## Mark Weiss (Sep 6, 2022)

Paul G said:


> Was there any explanation why ASIO is no longer supported?


No explanation. Never received any contact, nor any explanation on this forum. Only suggestion was to use a plug in. But that plugin is not updated.


----------



## syryo (Sep 8, 2022)

Mark Weiss said:


> No explanation. Never received any contact, nor any explanation on this forum. Only suggestion was to use a plug in. But that plugin is not updated.





thedeadpullshow said:


> Verified this does work in OBS Studio 28 (28.0.1).  I can now access all my ASIO audio channels on my Focusrite 18i20


How can I setup bassasio plugin to work with OBS?


----------



## CS Murphy (Sep 9, 2022)

Curious to know this myself. Sure would like to do MusicLive Streams again.


----------



## JH87 (Sep 9, 2022)

thedeadpullshow said:


> Verified this does work in OBS Studio 28 (28.0.1).  I can now access all my ASIO audio channels on my Focusrite 18i20


Installation path?


----------



## 0zoro (Sep 9, 2022)

Does the ASIO driver  below and installation work for W11?
https://github.com/foxx1337/obs-asio/releases/tag/v3.1.2-bassasio

I have not been able to master this task if it does. Can anyone help? What is the install rutine?


----------



## thedeadpullshow (Sep 21, 2022)

You need to extract the file (I use 7-zip) and manually copy the files to the EXACT paths under your OBS-Studio folder.  There is no auto-installation.


----------



## takaliuang (Oct 8, 2022)

I am using REAPER (DAW) and ASIO Audio interface (Steinberg 22 mkII). After upgrading to OBS 27, the plugin didnt work. But after installed the latest version of OBS-ASIO (version 3.1.1), now it works well with  OBS.

OBS ASIO: https://github.com/Andersama/obs-asio/releases

I am using OBS 28.0.3 - 64 bit & Windows 10 and REAPER 6.68. If anyone need video instruction how to connect between reaper and OBS, let me know.


----------



## Polyh3dron (Oct 12, 2022)

Confirmed, latest official obs-asio release works perfectly in OBS 28 with Dante Virtual Soundcard as well.


----------



## szcomposer (Oct 17, 2022)

Many thanks to the creators of the OBS-ASIO plugin - it is excellent. Works beautifully with Presonus loopback to capture both DAW and mic in (OBS 28). Super grateful for this.


----------



## Polyh3dron (Nov 12, 2022)

Now, if only we could use ASIO audio outputs...

I put in a request for this feature in Github over a year ago.









						Feature Request: ASIO Output Monitoring · Issue #105 · Andersama/obs-asio
					

Putting in an official feature request here to allow OBS to select ASIO outputs for monitoring, in both the main monitor output of OBS and in the Audio Monitor filter. As it currently stands, the u...




					github.com


----------

